# How to connect my phone sockets to the master socket



## rippa1889 (Sep 28, 2008)

I live in a new house and the master socket is connected, but I would like to connect the rest of the sockets in the house. When I pull back the front of the external sockets the blue and orange wires are connected as shown in on-line diagrams. With some green wires in there that are connected to nothing.

But when I take off the master socket (the bit you can move) there are only 2 orange and 2 green wires that can be connected. The blue wires are already connected to the master socket behind that, the bit I shouldnt touch.

I have tried connecting just the orange wires to where they should be but to no avail. Any ideas?

rikki


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

call your phone provider or the person that did the wiring...

why weren't the "rest of the sockets" connected in the first place?

really need a picture of what you are talking about... "master socket"


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, Rippa!

Like Buck stated, you might want to describe the term "socket" a little more. 

Minimally, most phones will work off of two wires. However, typical installations will install 4-8 (maybe more) conductors in the box. Thus, there will be extras.

I think Buck's advice is good. If this is a new house and you're having problems with the phone, they should come and fix it. 

All your phone sockets should be connected by the same two conductors (for one line). If you want a second line, you will use two different conductors (and the phone company will connect to those two conductors at the incoming spot on the house). 

NOTE: There is some low voltage present on the phone wires. It's not much, but if you're grounded, it will get your attention.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I take care of my own house wiring so never had the telco come in to fix anything. but at my business they make it clear they are responsible for the wiring up to the terminal blocks where the lines enter the building. anything after that is not their responsibility and they will charge to correct it. 

if residential is the same then I would guess if this is a new home that the builder would be responsible.


----------

